# حصريا.... برنامج sewercad v 5.6 unlimited



## abdelmohsen (5 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حصرايا الان .... تم رفع برنامج sewercad ver 5.6 كااااااااااامل 

وهو عبارة عن برنامج متخصص في تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي

لمزيد من المعلومات 


benelty sewercad 









اما الان ............. الروابط 


part 1
part 2
part 3
part 4


مع تحياتي​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (5 يونيو 2008)

مشكور بس يلريت لو تم الرفع على موقع اخر


----------



## abdelmohsen (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي مصعب ان شاء الله سأحاول اذا في امكانية ارفعه على موقع اخر سوف ارفعه 
المشكلة ان النت عندي بطئ نوعا ما 
وان شاء الله خير 

تحياتي


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (6 يونيو 2008)

انا نفسى جدا اتعلم هذا البرنامج يا ريت لو تحاول تعرفنا اى معلومات عن طريقة استخدامه لأنى من العاملين فى مجال المياه والصرف الصحى ولكن بأعمال التنفيذ وأود ان اعرف مجال التصميم ،،،،واشكرك جدا على تعاونك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 يونيو 2008)

أشكرك جدا على البرنامج الذي انتظرته طويلا،جاري التحميل،هل يوجد له سيريال نمبر ليعمل كاملا؟


----------



## abdelmohsen (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي عبدالرحمن 
البرنامج كامل وغير محدود unlimited وفي البرنامج طريقة التحميل حيث يحتوي على السيريال
وكل ما يلزم البرنامج و اذا كان هناك أي مشكلة سنكون في الخدمة






اما اخت اسراء فخبرتي بالبرنامج بسيطة واحاول تعلم البرنامج هذه الايام 
واذا كان هناك اي تقدم سيكون بين ايديكم ان شاء الله 


مع تحياتي


----------



## وليد بركات (7 يونيو 2008)

مشكور م/ عبد المحسن وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عممر (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم أتمني أن يتم شرح طريقة التنزيل من النت لأني لم أستطع تنزيله , ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## elimy2000 (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
م عبدالرحمن هل جربت البرنامج مع الاوتوكاد 
لانى عندى اعتقد نفس النسخه ولا تعمل مع الاوتوكاد وبيقولى المشكله فى السيريال اعتقد 
على فكره ممكن نتعاون فى البرنامج 
انا وصلت لمرحله كويسه فيه 
ده رقم تليفونى 
0105574563 
وممكن تبعتلى رساله على الميل 
eng_elimy على ال ي ا هو



abdelmohsen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي عبدالرحمن
> البرنامج كامل وغير محدود unlimited وفي البرنامج طريقة التحميل حيث يحتوي على السيريال
> وكل ما يلزم البرنامج و اذا كان هناك أي مشكلة سنكون في الخدمة
> ...


----------



## م_كنزي (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاجزاء مضغوطه ومطلوب باسوورد لفك الضغط
؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعمل ايه


----------



## م_كنزي (8 يونيو 2008)

انا اسفه يا باشموهنس الواحد لسه الصبح 
ههههههههه
لقيت الباس وورد


----------



## AHMAD237 (9 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لمن يبحث عن الباسورد
الباسورد هو اسم صاحب المشاركة abdelmohsen


----------



## م_كنزي (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
البرنامج لايعمل مع الويندوز فيستا...
هل هناك اصدار اعلى للبرنامج اعلى من 5.6 ليعمل مع الويندوز فيستا؟؟؟
ارجو الاجابه سريعا..
وجزاكم الله كل خير
في انتظار الرد السريع بالله عليكم


----------



## super_engineer (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## dina2000 (17 يونيو 2008)

ياريت لو ترفع البرنامج على شير تانى ياهندسة الله يكرمك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abrekuo (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي هذا البرنامج الرائع
..............
اتمني ان ترفعة علي موقع اخر 
.............
ولك الشكر مرة اخري


تحياتي.


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (19 يونيو 2008)

ياجماعة الرابيد شير هذا موقع تعبان جدا الرجاء الرفع على موقع اخر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ali333207 (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يكرمك


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا تركى (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم يأخوانى يريت لو حد عنده شرح لبرنامج sewrcad او اى حاجة مذكرة كتاب اى حاجة تمشنى فية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن احمد (1 أغسطس 2008)

يارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## eng.amani (1 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم 
ياريت توضح كيف نحصل على البرنامج من هذا الموقع ..... 
لا اعرف كيف اتعامل معه


----------



## verendeel (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
باشمهندسة كنزي الباسوورد لفك الضغط هو
*abdelmohsen*
وبالتوفيق:16:


----------



## verendeel (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
باشمهندسة كنزي في اصدار للبرنامج *v.-8* وان شاء الله هاحاول ارفعه على الموقع


----------



## Ahmed1kamel (6 يناير 2012)

*Pssword*

abdelmohsen


كلمة السر abdelmohsen


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 يناير 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## mgaa2011 (22 يناير 2012)

الروابط مش شغاله 
لوسمحتم اللى عنده البرنامج يبعتهولى على الأيميل ده 
[email protected]
انا محتاج البرنامج ده جدا


----------



## wagih khalid (22 يناير 2012)

*
thanks

*​


----------



## ArSam (23 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bazoonline (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (5 مارس 2012)

الروابط مش شغاله لوسمحتم اللى عنده البرنامج يبعتهولى على الأيميل ده 
[email protected]
انا محتاج البرنامج ده جدا


----------



## hawkar1 (12 يناير 2013)

*الروابط مش شغاله لوسمحتم اللى عنده البرنامج يبعتهولى على الأيميل ده 
[email protected]
انا محتاج البرنامج ده جدا*​​


----------



## الصقر2011 (14 فبراير 2013)

جزالله خيرا ---- الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mfa2311mfa (28 نوفمبر 2013)

انا عندي نسخه شغالة وغالبا unlimited بس عايز اتاكد 
لوسمحت الروابط مش شغاله ممكن رفعها تاني 
وشكرا


----------



## جبوره (13 أكتوبر 2014)

و انا كذلك لو سمحتم الروابط لا تعمل معي ارجو الارسال لو امكن على [email protected]


----------



## عيسى علي خالد (2 فبراير 2015)

elimy2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> م عبدالرحمن هل جربت البرنامج مع الاوتوكاد
> لانى عندى اعتقد نفس النسخه ولا تعمل مع الاوتوكاد وبيقولى المشكله فى السيريال اعتقد
> على فكره ممكن نتعاون فى البرنامج
> ...


sewercad v 5.6


----------



## اسامه الوشاحي (7 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء الروابط لاتعمل لتحميل البرنامج
انا بحاجه لبرنامج sewercad v 5.6


----------



## abdelmohsen (7 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للروابط لاتعمل بسبب انتهاء صلاحيتها حيث أن الموضوع والملفات لها قرابه سبع سنوات .. وقد تم نشر اصدارات أخرى أحدث من النسخة 5.6 .
بالنسبة للبرنامج والإصدار 5.6 فإنني سأبحث عن هذه النسخة وأرفعها لك أخي الكريم خلال اليومين القادمين بإذن الله .. 

تقبل مروري 
م.عبدالمحسن محيسن ..


----------



## abdelmohsen (7 نوفمبر 2015)

الأخ الكريم ..
بخصوص آخر اصدار من البرنامج هو اصدار رقم 8 
وهو موجود على هذا الرابط .. http://www.4shared.com/file/Jhj16A7G/SewerCADv8i_BY_KZS.html
وبخصوص طريقة التنزيل 
موجودة على هذا الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/video/4gAs0es_/SewerCAD_v8i_Installation_By_K.html


الباتش مرفق مع البرنامج
اتبع فيديو الشرح لكيفية تثبيت البرنامج
عند عدم ظهور ملف الRegistry بعد الباتش …حمله من هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/touhnPAf/Registry_SewerCAD.html

حيث أن هذه النسخة لم أقم بتجربتها ... 

تقبل مروري 
م.عبدالمحسن محيسن ...


----------



## abdelmohsen (7 نوفمبر 2015)

الأخوة الكرام 
تم العثور على البرنامج بين الملفات القديمة كما وتم رفع البرنامج مرة أخرى وهذا هو الرابط : 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/1q54iy8Pba/SewerCAD_V56.html

تقبلوا مروري
م.عبدالمحسن محيسن ...


----------

